# Open procedure, mesenteric lymph node bx



## philwjp (Apr 3, 2015)

I cannot find a code for mesenteric lymph node bx by open procedure, not lap.  Pt had appendectomy and surgeon found enlarged lymph nodes on mesentery and did a bx of one of these while he was there. Not sure what code to use.

Thanks,


----------



## chilipepper218@gmail.com (Apr 21, 2015)

What about 49180? In my CPT book, I see a note just after 38530 that says "for percutaneous needle biopsy, retroperitoneal lymph node or mass, use 49180. For fine needle aspiration, use 10022.)  I hope this helps


----------

